# Using Debian/kFreeBSD to help the visually impaired.



## sossego (Jan 17, 2011)

For those of you who wish to make something positive from that project.

Edit the apt-sources or add to the synaptic repositories the instructions from this page:

http://debian-knoppix.alioth.debian.org/

The packages named adriane are for the visually impaired.

Before someone makes a snide remark about the project in question:
1) I am trying to build it on the quicksilver right now.
2) I'll add those instructions when they successfully build.
3) Anyone is invited to help and make this their own project.
4) The project is for a good cause.


----------



## sossego (Jan 17, 2011)

You will also need to install elinks, liblouis, liblouisxml, portaudio, portaudio2, and espeak .

The SBL sources are for Suse. The Makefile is from 2000. I don't know how to work around that.

That should give you a well rounded system.


----------

